# Wanted small trucks



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am looking for small truck frames. I want to add 16" wheels to them.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used New Bright ones for that, cut them down some, they have some weird springs molded in the part that is under the car. I got some metal wheels about .75" not sure what that scales out to, that's the size that is in the NB trucks. Need to cover the journals, mine were all with holes, usually glue some on before painting, oh well....Can dig you put a pair, out in the barn, I think I have some left, not sure. Jerry


----------

